# Caminando por San Isidro



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Siempre es un placer a la vista ver tus fotos Roberto... que bueno que iniciaste otro thread loco kay:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

san isidro es san isidro!! buenas fotos


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

tacall said:


> san isidro es san isidro!! buenas fotos



_San Isidro,donde caminar es un placer._


----------



## Lima2020 (Feb 9, 2008)

Lindas fotos, una pena que las tomas se arruinen con los cables aéreos, deberían sacar una legislación, así como lo hicieron con los nombres de alcaldes en obras públicas, de obligar a todas las empresas que trazan cableado aéreo, de ponerlo subterraneo.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mmm bueno San Isidro es uno de los pocos distritos de la ciudad que estan muy bien cuidados.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos, San isidro como siempre luce bien, lo unico que le opaca un poco es el cableado, pero esos son detalles


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

papiriqui said:


> un ejemplo de como debe lucir una calle, en lo q concierne a arborizacion.
> con respecto a esta arteria en general,mmm, luce bien ..pero me da la impresion q se frego cuando comenzaron a levantar edificios..como q altero su perfil o armonia....como q es muy angosta para eso.
> 
> cheverenge


A mi me parecía bastante ancha para ser de 2 carriles, no hay muchos edificios altos (máximo de 8 pisos excepto en las primeras cuadras) y más bien la mayoría de veces se trata de casas que han encontrado un nuevo uso.



Chris_ALOR said:


> Siempre es un placer a la vista ver tus fotos Roberto... que bueno que iniciaste otro thread loco kay:


¡Gracias Chris!



tacall said:


> san isidro es san isidro!! buenas fotos


Así es, ¡gracias!



luism90 said:


> _San Isidro,donde caminar es un placer._


Jaja qué creativo.



Lima2020 said:


> Lindas fotos, una pena que las tomas se arruinen con los cables aéreos, deberían sacar una legislación, así como lo hicieron con los nombres de alcaldes en obras públicas, de obligar a todas las empresas que trazan cableado aéreo, de ponerlo subterraneo.


Sería una labor titánica jajaja, el menos que vayan comenzando por calles importantes que que ya lo piden a gritos.



eduardo90 said:


> Mmm bueno San Isidro es uno de los pocos distritos de la ciudad que estan muy bien cuidados.


Y con más áreas verdes.



nekun20 said:


> Muy buenas fotos, San isidro como siempre luce bien, lo unico que le opaca un poco es el cableado, pero esos son detalles


Ni modo con el cableado, pero ya no debería estar al menos en las calles más importantes.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Sigo, esta vez por la...

Av. _*Camino Real*_​
Una de las avenidas más importantes del distrito, cruzándolo de norte a sur. A lo largo de su recorrido destacan los edificios de oficinas, centros comerciales, hoteles, y edificios de departamentos.








Cruzando la caótica Av. Javier Prado

















Primeras cuadras

















Cruce con Av. Jorge Basadre

















Óvalo donde confluyen Camino Real, Paz Soldán, Victor Andrés Belaúnde, Conquistadores, y más calles








Calle Victor Andrés Belaúnde:








Iglesia Virgen del Pilar

















Casa Hacienda Moreyra

















Pronto continúa...​


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

roberto_vp said:


> Sigo, esta vez por la...
> 
> Av. _*Camino Real*_​
> Una de las avenidas más importantes del distrito, cruzándolo de norte a sur. A lo largo de su recorrido destacan los edificios de oficinas, centros comerciales, hoteles, y edificios de departamentos.
> ...



Hola,la Avenida Camino Real empieza en el BCP.
Desde Javier Prado hasta el BCP es Jorge Basadre.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

luism90 said:


> Hola,la Avenida Camino Real empieza en el BCP.
> Desde Javier Prado hasta el BCP es Jorge Basadre.


Por favor no quoteen todas las fotos estan saturando la pagina...

please???

XD!!!
buenas fotos roberto!!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Una pena que ésta casona quizás termine bajo la picota...*









Qué pena que ésta linda casona quizás la terminen demoliendo para hacer un frío edificio de apartamentos....
Tus fotos están hermosas Robert !!!.. lindo paseo has hecho !!!...
El tramo de las primeras cuadras de la Avenida Orrantia y Camino Real,siempre me pareció "muy frío" (ese era mi camino de retorno del colegio hacia mi depa a mediados de los 70s.),aunque la estatua de Basadre le ha dado "un toquecito cálido" y por supuesto,la siempre bonita y majestuosa iglesia de la Vírgen del Pilar (donde hice mi Primera Comunión !!!)....


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

luism90 said:


> _San Isidro,donde caminar es un placer._


KAMINAR VIVIR DE TOOOO ES UN PLACER SAN ISIDRO ES MI SAN ISIDRO LAS ULTIMAS PICS ESTAN COOOLLLLL


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

tanas veces que he pasdo por esa ruta XD.. muy buenas tomas


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

La segunda tanda de fotos está tan buena como la primera. 

Por otro lado, entre el centro comercial Camino Real y el edificio gris al ingreso del Centro Empresarial está en obras lo que sería un establecimiento comercial de medianas dimensiones. Hace varios años operó ahí un concesionario de Volvo.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*no quoteen todas las fotos.*

q manera de hacer pesadas realmente la pagina y entrampar el thread.................NO QUOTEEN LAS FOTOS Y TODAVIA TODAS.............


BUENAS FOTOS.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> buenas fotos roberto!!!


¡Gracias Koko!



Miraflorino said:


> Qué pena que ésta linda casona quizás la terminen demoliendo para hacer un frío edificio de apartamentos....
> Tus fotos están hermosas Robert !!!.. lindo paseo has hecho !!!...
> El tramo de las primeras cuadras de la Avenida Orrantia y Camino Real,siempre me pareció "muy frío" (ese era mi camino de retorno del colegio hacia mi depa a mediados de los 70s.),aunque la estatua de Basadre le ha dado "un toquecito cálido" y por supuesto,la siempre bonita y majestuosa iglesia de la Vírgen del Pilar (donde hice mi Primera Comunión !!!)....


Siempre ha sido un poco vacío ese tramo, incluso tiene un terreno muy interesante (actualmente hoy es una playa de estacionamiento) en el que se puede desarrollar algún proyecto en el futuro.



Victor23peru said:


> KAMINAR VIVIR DE TOOOO ES UN PLACER SAN ISIDRO ES MI SAN ISIDRO LAS ULTIMAS PICS ESTAN COOOLLLLL


¡Gracias!



tacall said:


> tanas veces que he pasdo por esa ruta XD.. muy buenas tomas


¡Gracias Tacall!



DoctorZero said:


> La segunda tanda de fotos está tan buena como la primera.
> 
> Por otro lado, entre el centro comercial Camino Real y el edificio gris al ingreso del Centro Empresarial está en obras lo que sería un establecimiento comercial de medianas dimensiones. Hace varios años operó ahí un concesionario de Volvo.


¡Gracias! Interesante información.



fayo said:


> BUENAS FOTOS.


¡Gracias!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Más de Camino Real...








Centro Comercial Camino Real, otrora "la quinta avenida de Lima".



































Edificios...


























Parque Pedro Domingo Murillo

















Restaurante frustrado por iniciativa vecinal








Edificio nuevo








Mirando hacia el Centro Empresarial








Tránsito.








Ventanas de las cocinas, lavanderías, baños y cuartos de servicio del golf...


























¡Pronto más fotos!​


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Felicitaciones, hermosas fotos de un bello distrito de lima...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ese edificio nuevo me gusta kay: , muy buenas actualizaciones Roberto


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Notorio el desgaste de los edificios de Camino Real y su poco mantenimiento... me atrevería a decir que envejecen con cierto tino... 

Gracias Roberto por las bellas fotos :hi:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ya decìa yo, se me hizoo conocido lo ùltimo que has mostrado ... y claro, hace tiempo fui por Miguel Dasso, para encontrarme con una compañera de la universidad, la cual debìa entregarme un trabajo final de Investigaciòn de Mercados, y pues ... buscando la direcciòn de su agencia me equivoquè de BCP ...xD! ...entrè al que està en Camino Real, cuando entrè no la encontrè, asì que le preguntè al vigilante donde se ubicaba otro BCP cercano, me dijo: "del grifo a la derecha" ... y yo ... Ahhh...!!! ... caminè y por fin la encontrè ... la cosa fue para regresar al Callao, creo que fui por Conquistadores y tomè el CHAMA ... en fin ... anècdotas ... Buenas fotos Roberto


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Aja!!! ese centro cultural me gusta... tiene su estilo. Gracias por las tomas Roberto :hi:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

J Block said:


> Muy buen recorrido, Roberto.
> 
> Por lo visto están cambiando todos los semáforos en esa zona.


ESO PARFECE SER....^^


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Me imagino que los precios en esa tienda The North Face deben ser privativos en Lima, al menos aqui en Londres la ropa de esa marca es bastante cara.

saludos


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Continúa el recorrido por Camino Real, esta vez en la zona del Lima Golf Club
> Escultura en la intersección con Av. Miró-Quesada
> 
> 
> ...


Buenos disparos!


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Sigue tu interesante recorrido acompañado de tus buenas fotos.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*bacán tu recorrido, y el terreno del Maristas de San Isidro hasta cuando seguirá siendo terreno? para dejarlo como está mejor no lo hubieran *:bash:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Asu que tal recorrido.

Esa zona de Miguel Dasso me trae recuerdos, trabaje casi un año en un edificio de la calle Víctor Maurtúa y solía almorzar en unos restaurantes que están pasando el plaza vea, en ese entonces Santa Isabel.

Incluso he hecho tu recorrido a pie en numerosas oportunidades, buenas fotos.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

El Bajopontino said:


> Asu que tal recorrido.
> 
> Esa zona de Miguel Dasso me trae recuerdos, trabaje casi un año en un edificio de la calle Víctor Maurtúa y solía almorzar en unos restaurantes que están pasando el plaza vea, en ese entonces Santa Isabel.
> 
> Incluso he hecho tu recorrido a pie en numerosas oportunidades, buenas fotos.


Creo que en Dasso había un local de Chifast,este fue célebre por un caso policial en los 90's.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Jurídicamente no pueden hacer nada...*

Ya que la donación hecha por la familia Ayulo Pardo es bien clara : sólo se usará el terreno con fines educativos... sea un colegio ó universidad... obviamente las Inmobiliarias no encuentran nada de lucrativo venderle el terreno a un entidad educativa...están que quieren hacer edificios de 20 pisos para viviendas y oficinas,pero no pueden hacerlo debido a la cláusula que está bien especificada... quizás si la Universidad Champagnat comprara el terreno para hacer allí una de sus Facultades... se retomaría de alguna manera "el espíritu Marista" en dicho terreno..pero lo veo bien verde... pasarán los años y todo indica que seguirá así,siendo un baldío impresentable...y que desmerece a todo el entorno... 


Lia_01 said:


> *bacán tu recorrido, y el terreno del Maristas de San Isidro hasta cuando seguirá siendo terreno? para dejarlo como está mejor no lo hubieran *:bash:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Miraflorino said:


> Ya que la donación hecha por la familia Ayulo Pardo es bien clara : sólo se usará el terreno con fines educativos... sea un colegio ó universidad... obviamente las Inmobiliarias no encuentran nada de lucrativo venderle el terreno a un entidad educativa...están que quieren hacer edificios de 20 pisos para viviendas y oficinas,pero no pueden hacerlo debido a la cláusula que está bien especificada... quizás si la Universidad Champagnat comprara el terreno para hacer allí una de sus Facultades... se retomaría de alguna manera "el espíritu Marista" en dicho terreno..pero lo veo bien verde... pasarán los años y todo indica que seguirá así,siendo un baldío impresentable...y que desmerece a todo el entorno...


Ese problema se resolvió hace tiempo. La empresa Parque Arauco construirá el centro comercial Parque El Golf en ese terreno, el cual contará con un Casa & Ideas como tienda intermedia, boutiques, dos torres de oficinas y un boutique hotel. El terreno ya le pertenece a Parque Arauco. El proyecto ha sido aprobado y las obras estaban por comenzar a fines del 2008, pero llegó la crisis y Parque Arauco decidió suspender el proyecto. Ahora con el fin de la crisis, este se retomará en el 2010 o, a más tardar, 2011.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Exactamente. Centenario también es propietaria de parte del terreno y se encargará de la operación de las torres de oficinas.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Buenos ángulos, buena resolución felicitaciones por mostrar ese bello distrito. Saludos.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> Ya que la donación hecha por la familia Ayulo Pardo es bien clara : sólo se usará el terreno con fines educativos... sea un colegio ó universidad... obviamente las Inmobiliarias no encuentran nada de lucrativo venderle el terreno a un entidad educativa...están que quieren hacer edificios de 20 pisos para viviendas y oficinas,pero no pueden hacerlo debido a la cláusula que está bien especificada... quizás si la Universidad Champagnat comprara el terreno para hacer allí una de sus Facultades... se retomaría de alguna manera "el espíritu Marista" en dicho terreno..pero lo veo bien verde... pasarán los años y todo indica que seguirá así,siendo un baldío impresentable...y que desmerece a todo el entorno...



Igual pasa con lo que fue la Clínica Delgado en la avenida Angamos Miraflores, mejor hubiera sido que no la demolieran sino que la modernizaran, ya que el local de la clínica tenía su encanto, otro centro de Salud tal vez podría haber funcionado ahí.


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

En San Isidro están cambiando varios semáforos. Si no me equivoco, los nuevos son con LEDs, tal como se ha hecho en Miraflores. En la Av. Salaverry están poniendo los mismo.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas tandas de fotos (¡¡¡que tal lataza desde 2 de Mayo hasta seguramente el óvalo Gutiérrez !!!!.... :nuts ... pasarán los años pero Dasso seguirá siendo Dasso


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Me encanta San Isidro, en especial sus bellas casonas antiguas con grandes jardines, creo que las moles gigantes estan por demas. Es mi comentario.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

DoctorZero said:


> La casa entre Reebok e Interseguro albergó hasta hace poco a las oficinas de Backus, pero ahora será demolida para dar lugar a un edificio de oficinas.
> 
> No entiendo por qué The North Face cambió de cartel, me gustaba más el anterior, aunque estuvo tapado casi todo el tiempo.
> 
> ...


Interesante. Es lugar es muy bueno y la calle bastante ancha para edificios en realidad. ¡Gracias!



J Block said:


> Muy buen recorrido, Roberto.
> 
> Por lo visto están cambiando todos los semáforos en esa zona.


Así es, están colocando semáforos con LED's para uqe se vea bien clarito cuando una combi se pase el rojo jajaja. ¡Gracias!



Inkandrew9 said:


> Ya decìa yo, se me hizoo conocido lo ùltimo que has mostrado ... y claro, hace tiempo fui por Miguel Dasso, para encontrarme con una compañera de la universidad, la cual debìa entregarme un trabajo final de Investigaciòn de Mercados, y pues ... buscando la direcciòn de su agencia me equivoquè de BCP ...xD! ...entrè al que està en Camino Real, cuando entrè no la encontrè, asì que le preguntè al vigilante donde se ubicaba otro BCP cercano, me dijo: "del grifo a la derecha" ... y yo ... Ahhh...!!! ... caminè y por fin la encontrè ... la cosa fue para regresar al Callao, creo que fui por Conquistadores y tomè el CHAMA ... en fin ... anècdotas ... Buenas fotos Roberto


Jajajaja, así que tuviste una caminata similar. ¡Gracias!



Chris_ALOR said:


> Aja!!! ese centro cultural me gusta... tiene su estilo. Gracias por las tomas Roberto :hi:


Sí, a pesar de que ya tiene sus añitos se conserva bien. Gracias por tu visita.



cesium said:


> Me imagino que los precios en esa tienda The North Face deben ser privativos en Lima, al menos aqui en Londres la ropa de esa marca es bastante cara.
> 
> saludos


Ni idea la verdad. Pero si hay una tiena imagino que hay personas que puede comprar.



Redwhite said:


> Buenos disparos!


¡Gracias!



Limanidad said:


> Sigue tu interesante recorrido acompañado de tus buenas fotos.


¡Gracias!



Lia_01 said:


> *bacán tu recorrido, y el terreno del Maristas de San Isidro hasta cuando seguirá siendo terreno? para dejarlo como está mejor no lo hubieran *:bash:


Gracias, como ya respondieron parece que dentro de poco podremos ver algo en ese terreno.



El Bajopontino said:


> Asu que tal recorrido.
> 
> Esa zona de Miguel Dasso me trae recuerdos, trabaje casi un año en un edificio de la calle Víctor Maurtúa y solía almorzar en unos restaurantes que están pasando el plaza vea, en ese entonces Santa Isabel.
> 
> Incluso he hecho tu recorrido a pie en numerosas oportunidades, buenas fotos.


Sin duda es una bonita zona para vivir o trabajar. Gracias.



luism90 said:


> Creo que en Dasso había un local de Chifast,este fue célebre por un caso policial en los 90's.


Sí, bastante sonado. Esta calle ha cambiado su enfoque en los últimos años, más hacia tiendas exclusivas y cafés.



darioperu said:


> Buenos ángulos, buena resolución felicitaciones por mostrar ese bello distrito. Saludos.


¡Gracias!



Tyrone said:


> Buenas tandas de fotos (¡¡¡que tal lataza desde 2 de Mayo hasta seguramente el óvalo Gutiérrez !!!!.... :nuts ... pasarán los años pero Dasso seguirá siendo Dasso


Exactamente, ese es el primer recorrido!



Lightton said:


> Me encanta San Isidro, en especial sus bellas casonas antiguas con grandes jardines, creo que las moles gigantes estan por demas. Es mi comentario.


En algunos sitios sí, en otros no. Si reemplazan las casas que sea con algo bueno.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Última parte del primer recorrido 










A partir de aquí la vía se convierte en la Av. Emilio Cavenecia.

Esquina con calle Lord Cochrane:



















Tiendas...














































Ya en el Óvalo Gutiérrez, límite con Miraflores


















































































Apenas pueda un nuevo recorrido y nuevas fotos. ¡Saludos!​


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Al fin más fotos!!!! ya te iba a llamar la atención loco... XD

Ese Cine Planet me gusta.... pero por favor que le quiten la publicidad del muro cortina..... sería más chevre que tenga una pantalla por algún lado.... XD

Gracias por las fotos Robertiño... :hi:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chévere el recorrido, nunca me canso de ver fotos del Óvalo Gutierrez, me traen los mejores recuerdos de mi infancia.

Gracias por mostrarnos las fotos Roberto! Espero que te animes a hacer otro recorrido por Lima.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Sigue tu interesante recorrido, me sorprendio el diseño añrededor del logotipo de Friday s. Buenas fotos, saludos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El óvalo Gutierrez me gusta más de noche, buenas fotos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Curiosamente...*

La calle Emilio Cavenecia (antes llamada Napoleón),que está entre el Ovalo Gutiérrez y Miguel Dasso,no ofrece nada espectacular... dado que se encuentra entre 2 lugares muy agradables y transitados,bien podría lucir mejor.. como que sus 3 cuadritas son un tanto "monces"...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Me parece pero, tanto el Wong, como el Starbucks, el cine, el Bohemia y el Fridays ya son Miraflores y el recorrido es San Isidro, un poco más de rigurosidad con los limites distritales

saludos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Únicamente el restaurante Chili's y el María Reina forman parte de San Isidro, pero el óvalo en sí (los jardines, el estacionamiento subterráneo y el monumento) lo comparten San Isidro y Miraflores. 

El título del thread es 'CAMINANDO por San Isidro', no 'Fotos de San Isidro'. Desde mi punto de vista, Roberto aún estaba en San Isidro cuando tomó las fotos, por lo tanto no veo problema alguno.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Mil disculpas, abriré un nuevo thread para las 4 fotos que se me pasaron. Qué falta de seriedad la mía hno:

¡Gracias por los comentarios!


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Vamos muchachos fue sólo una broma !!!!

saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta es ángel o arcángel del Óvalo Gutiérrez, la iglesia no tanto sinceramente.

Buen recorrido ... así que hasta una nueva caminata


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

cesium said:


> Vamos muchachos fue sólo una broma !!!!
> 
> saludos


Siempre que termino en  no hablo en serio jajaja


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Me gusta es ángel o arcángel del Óvalo Gutiérrez, la iglesia no tanto sinceramente.
> 
> Buen recorrido ... así que hasta una nueva caminata


Creo que es el arcángel San Gabriel.

Los límites de Miraflores con San Isidro son bien locos, por ejemplo la clínica Anglo-Americana es San Isidro, y más allá Tudela y Varela (donde queda la pastelería San Antonio) es a un lado San Isidro y al otro Miraflores. Lord Nelson es Miraflores:nuts:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Ya era hora de salir a tomar fotos después de muuucho tiempo, así que me hice de un momento libre para traer un nuevo recorrido sanisidrino...










*"*Uno de los pulmones más importantes de Lima, el Olivar de San Isidro es hogar de algunos de los árboles más antiguos de Lima. Los olivos tan característicos de este parque datan del año 1560, cuando el alcalde Antonio de Rivera trajo al Perú los primeros ejemplares de este árbol. Poco después los olivos se fueron propagando por esta zona, generando el paisaje de un bosque perfectamente ordenado. Desde 1959 el Olivar es Monumento Nacional y constituye hasta hoy uno de los lugares más bellos y tradicionales de San Isidro*"*

El recorrido va más o menos de sur a norte, partiendo del extremo sur del Olivar en la calle Vargas de Arce:



















Algunas casas que tienen la suerte de estar rodeadas por el parque.



















El agradable paseo Padre Constancio Bollar, principal camino dentro del Olivar.



















Más casas de estilo eminentemente europeo, con tejados y estructuras visibles de madera que cada vez se ven menos en Lima.



































(Sí, lo sé, mal clima... pero era mi único día con suficiente tiempo libre. Aún hay más fotos!)


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Roberto ...qué bueno que retomaste el thread !!!!*

y que preciosas las fotos del Olivar de San Isidro,mi lugar favorito de Lima... caminar por esas calles y ver esas casonas,para mi es una gran dicha... no me aburro de ir a pasear por esas calles,aunque a veces pasan varias semanas sin poder ir allí...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Lia_01 said:


> Creo que es el arcángel San Gabriel.


Creo que es el arcángel S.Miguel. (Generalmente a S.Gabriel se le representa con una azucena a S.Miguel con escudo y espada)
Aunque la estatua del ángel me parece bonita, me quedo con la antigua en forma de ala.

Bonitas fotos, Roberto.


----------



## Sakkarina (Jul 11, 2009)

Interesante...yo vivo cerca del Ovalo desde 1989 y he visto los cambios, les menciono algunos:

1. El dia de la inauguracion de la nueva estatua de San Miguel, la tela que la cubria se incendió...frente a toda la gente! Muchos creyeron que se trataba de un show espectacular.
2. El cambio mas significativo, en mi opinion, fue la transformacion del Cine Alcazar, que se reinauguro a fines del 2001.
3. Si bien la construccion del estacionamiento subterraneo me parece ahi nomas, recuerdo que en noviembre del 99 hicieron ahi una fiesta de musica electronica. Ademas me gusta que la salida frente al cine ha creado un punto de reunion, un pequeño espacio publico.
4. Donde esta el Bembos habia un pequeño local de un piso pintado de rojo y con un gran ventanal. Ahi creo que funcionaba una cebicheria y a principios de los 90 tambien hicieron una heladeria que vendia unos helados buenazos.
5. El Macdonalds era una casa blanca, el macdonalds se inauguro en el 98.
6. El Chilis era una tienda de electrodomesticos.
7. El Wong era el Wong, pero lo recuerdo desde la epoca que aun conservaba mucho la forma de la casa y los carros se estacionaban en la zona donde ahora estan las cajas. Incluso tenia su balcon de madera.
8. Los dos edificios han estado ahi desde hace tiempo, pero recuerdo que en uno de ellos hace unos 10 años hubo un incendio que arraso uno de los pisos. 
9. El estacionamiento de Wong era....el famoso Bar B Q! Aunque yo lo recuerdo muy poco, si ha quedado indeleble en mi memoria la gigantografia de las dos chicas en bikini tomando su Inca Kola.
10. El Starbucks primero fue un centro de revelado de fotos y de ahi paso a ser el Mangos, que me encantaba por el desayuno Buffet (en una epoca costaba solo 20 soles!).
11. Finalmente, el Bohemia era una cebicheria (creo que de Federico Salazar)


----------



## AL_ng (Jan 6, 2009)

Bonitas fotos, lo que me da pena es que esas hermosas casas ahora tengan esos horribles cercos.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

y esos árboles son muy antiguos??? desde google earth se ven grandes.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Sí, son antiguos, pero el olivo no crece mucho (o al menos no en esas condiciones). En cuanto a los muros, es por seguridad... El Olivar atrae a mucha gente, algunos son buenos, otros no.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me gustaron las fotos, Roberto. 









Por lo visto, ya comenzaron a remodelar el pasaje Bollar. Reemplazarán las bancas y los faroles y soterrarán el cableado aéreo. Cuán avanzadas están las obras en la rotonda?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Excelente descripción Sakkarina !!!!*

Yo como soy "más mayorcito" recuerdo bien el Ovalo Gutiérrez de los años 70s.. En 1977 (yo estaba en cuarto de media),se instaló la "famosa ala" que fue motivo de escándalo de toda la vecindad.. a nadie la gustó el monumento,a pesar que con el tiempo la gente "fue acostumbrándose" más por resignación que por otra cosa... El Cine Alcázar siempre fue un cine de primer nivel,compitiendo con el cine El Pacífico,aunque al Alcázar iba más gente del entorno..El Bar BQ fue un éxito desde siempre...es lo que más me llamó la atención tras 2 décadas de haber vivido fuera del Perú,encontrarme con la sorpresa que ya no existía !!!..pues era "el point" !!!!.. aunque si "El Rancho" desapareció,era de esperar que un lugar como el Bar BQ también tendría su ciclo terminado.. Lo que más extraño del Ovalo (que dicho sea de paso,lo encuentro maravilloso actualmente,totalmente mejor que nunca !!!!),es la antigua Librería Epoca donde ahora hay un restaurante (ahorita me he olvidado del nombre),que me parecía tan cálida,tan bonito rincón literario.. pero bueno,sólo ese rinconcito lo extraño... por lo demás,todo luce fabuloso.
La estatua del Arcángel San Miguel me parece un acierto,aunque me hubiera gustado verlo de alguna manera en un sitio más céntrico de Miraflores.. como que siendo el Ovalo Gutiérrez el límite entre San Isidro y Miraflores,la estatua del Arcángel hace que el Ovalo se vea "exclusivamente miraflorino"... 


Sakkarina said:


> Interesante...yo vivo cerca del Ovalo desde 1989 y he visto los cambios, les menciono algunos:
> 
> 1. El dia de la inauguracion de la nueva estatua de San Miguel, la tela que la cubria se incendió...frente a toda la gente! Muchos creyeron que se trataba de un show espectacular.
> 2. El cambio mas significativo, en mi opinion, fue la transformacion del Cine Alcazar, que se reinauguro a fines del 2001.
> ...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

¡Bonitas fotos Roberto! Es súper relajante caminar por ahí.. pensar que JPrado y Arequipa con todo su caos no están tan alejadas.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Buenas fotos Roberto, el oLivar es uno de esos sitios de nuestra querida Lima donde aún se respira cierta quietud y al mismo tiempo se conserva un entorno armonioso. Per secula seculorum.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Lindas todas esas casitas Sanisidrinas, ojala nunca cometan el atropeyo de demolerlas y construir más moles que no tienen nada de originales.


Pués te aseguro que quien quiera demolerlas se las tendrá que ver conmigo.

saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

lindas fotos del olivar roberto... Uno de mis lugares preferidos de Lima para salir a caminar y pasear un poco...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Faltaban fotos! Al fin estoy en vacaciones y tuve tiempo para terminarlas.

Comienzo con algunas casas:














































Árboles...


























Una parte recientemente remodelada:



















Mejor tarde que nunca, faltan unas pocas más.​


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Buenísimas!


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Que bueno que el Olivar se encuentre a mi parecer mejor que antes.

saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

que bueno ver tus fotos de nuevo roberto... estan cheveres... lindas las casonas del OLIVAR...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por las fotos Roberto. Justo ayer estuve tomando fotos por el Olivar. Por cierto, la rotonda ahora tiene una glorieta de madera.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Olivares y olivares de loma en loma prendidos cual bordados alamares. ¡Olivares coloridos! :lol: :lol: :lol: Es el único poema que me sé de Machado, junto con "Caminante no hay camino" :lol:
Sin duda uno de los lugares con más encanto de Lima, simplemente preciso.


----------



## Massilia10 (Mar 14, 2010)

Lindas casas. Para mi la mejor parte, y de lejos, de San Isidro.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Parecen "Sùper adoquines rojos", serìan el delirio de Flor de Mary y Castañeda ... :crazy:

Ya! Fuera de bromas, muy buenas fotos


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Parecen "Sùper adoquines rojos", serìan el delirio de Flor de Mary y Castañeda ... :crazy:
> 
> Ya! Fuera de bromas, muy buenas fotos


Me gusta esa foto,yo tomé una en ese mismo lugar y la usé como portada de mi blog.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonitas casitas.


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

Muy bonitas, pero no es lo mejor y "de lejos" menos.


----------



## sabrinarock (Jun 30, 2010)

roberto_vp said:


> Faltaban fotos! Al fin estoy en vacaciones y tuve tiempo para terminarlas.
> 
> Comienzo con algunas casas:
> 
> ...


Lindas fotos de la zona de El Olivar, para mi una de las mejores zonas de San Isidro. Las fotos de los otros post donde se ven los edificios es una lástima ver los cableados aereos, desmerecen la vista. ¿Que tal si nos sorprendes con fotos nocturnas? :banana::banana:


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Está muy bien conservado El Olivar un gusto ver incluso que se han remodelado las antiguas placitas.

saludos


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Bellisimas las fotos.*


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias por sus visitas y comentarios!!

Más fotos...

Casas:




























El Olivo de la Felicidad








Municipalidad










Pequeño espejo de agua:




























Parque Moreyra


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Què bonita es la casona que ocupa la municipalidad de Sn Isidro.


----------



## ketoperuano (Jul 10, 2011)

*La pista de Cavenecia está horrible...*

eso es cierto... una pena porque enlaza Camino Real con el Ovalo Gutiérrez... me refería que está mejor en cuanto a los negocios,donde poco a poco sus 3 cuadras serán 100% comerciales...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Aunque el thread es de geriátrico por las fechas que veo, me temo que no puedo dejar de opinar igual que Sebas... estuve en Lima y caminé bastante por San Isidro... Cavenecia UN CAOS!!! pero Conquistadores como siempre me encanta, entrar a local por local es toda una aventura, fue muy divertido.


Conquistadores está mucho mejor ahora.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

La parte que es bien dejada es la que al frente del westin tooodo lo del frente es lleno de tierra, y pistas en mal estado... el alcalde cuándo se ocupará de eso?


----------



## Pierce (Jul 2, 2009)

*ClauDia* said:


> La parte que es bien dejada es la que al frente del westin tooodo lo del frente es lleno de tierra, y pistas en mal estado... el alcalde cuándo se ocupará de eso?


el alcalde no hara nada, el que si hara algo son los Brescia estoy seguro que con la nueva Torre Rimac esa esquina cambiara radicalmente.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

El alcalde de San Isidro? que no se ha muerto todavía?

Nunca entenderé como San Isidro vota tan mal.


----------

